# PRSI refund ....



## danirl (19 Nov 2011)

Hello all ,
do somebody knows ,how long is it take, to get prsi refund ,as i claimed on 7th of May and i dont have any answer from them yet?...i called them two times asking about but they was very mean with the info....and is there any email to email them ,any good idees? many thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Nov 2011)

The _Revenue _website has a contact locator where you can find the relevant email for your tax office/district by entering your _PPSN_. 

http://www.revenue.ie/en/contact/index.html

I've generally found them to be prompt in replying to emails. I did one _PRSI _reclaim a few years back and it took a few weeks. I have done other tax claims and they have taken about the same. Seven months sounds excessive so maybe there's something up.


----------



## xeresod (24 Nov 2011)

A PRSI refund is from Social Welfare, not Revenue, so contacting them won't do much good!

Contact welfare at:
_PRSI Refunds Section,
Department of Social Protection, 
Oisin House,
212-213 Pearse Street, 
Dublin 2. 
Tel: (01) 6732586 _

More info on PRSI refunds can be found on their website.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2011)

xeresod said:


> A PRSI refund is from Social Welfare, not Revenue, so contacting them won't do much good!


Not necessarily:

[broken link removed]



> Return completed form to:
> 
> PRSI Refunds Section
> Collector-General’s Division
> ...



Also - from the link that you posted:



> *4. Request for Refunds *
> 
> Requests for refunds can be initiated by ... the Revenue Commissioners.


----------

